# معلومات لمهندسي النفط



## سامراللامي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

احبتي ............. اخوتي 
الاعزاء
انا في خدمتكم في اي موضوع او مصدر تحتاجون اليه
لكوني اعمل في مجال حفر الابار ( مهندس حفر )
ومن خلال عملي مع الشركات حصلت على مصادر ومعلومات 
جيدة
واتمنى من الله ان يوفقني في خدمة الجميع .
مع تحياتي ......


----------



## moazbasha (31 أكتوبر 2010)

تشرفنا بوجودك

واتمنى ان ن تفيدنا جميعا 

وبشكل خاص قريبا سأحتاج المساعده في مشروع تخرجي 

وجزيت الجنة

أسألكم الدعاء


----------



## تولين (1 نوفمبر 2010)

سامراللامي قال:


> احبتي ............. اخوتي
> الاعزاء
> انا في خدمتكم في اي موضوع او مصدر تحتاجون اليه
> لكوني اعمل في مجال حفر الابار ( مهندس حفر )
> ...


 


اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم
ونتشرف لوجودك معنا في الملتقى
وشكرم لخدمتك وتقديم المساعدة للاعضاء
بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير​


----------



## braq33 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

سامراللامي قال:


> احبتي ............. اخوتي
> الاعزاء
> انا في خدمتكم في اي موضوع او مصدر تحتاجون اليه
> لكوني اعمل في مجال حفر الابار ( مهندس حفر )
> ...



شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخي الكريم.


----------



## white heart Oman (2 نوفمبر 2010)

أهلا بك وجزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل
وبالتأكيد سنكون في حاجة لك في الأيام القادمة لتساعدني في مشروع تخرجي

نفعك الله ونفعنا بك

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## en_oil (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*Thank you very much​*


----------



## chatze58 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

salam brother
if you can help by some useful prtical courses for drilling that will be great
thanks


----------



## eng1990 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي بارك الله فيك
اكيد سوف نحتاجك بالايام المقبله
شكرا مره اخرى تحياتي


----------



## mysteryman (4 نوفمبر 2010)

انا بانتظارك رغبتي في هندسة الحفر 

وشروع التخرج عليها وساحتاج لك

ومشكوررر


----------



## hariri (9 نوفمبر 2010)

shokran lak 
3aziezie


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا.ارغب في الحصول على معلومات ,برمجيات او اي امور اخرى مفيده بخصوص تصميم multilatearl wells


----------



## bakeraf (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------

